

How Porn Can Hijack Your Brain - scalvet
http://www.alternet.org/sex/148399/how_porn_can_hijack_your_brain/?page=entire

======
barclay
Certainly interesting idea, but the article is way to heavy on the conjecture,
with little to no facts at all.

It's great that the subject feels better--but it seems like a real stretch to
me that it's all about the porn. What else are they doing with their new found
porn-less time (working out, going for walks, sleeping?), and what made them
come to this decision (religion, shame?).

------
beenthere42
This post was right on -- been there and suffered from it. And @radioactive21
could be right -- I know some of my weaknesses that led me there, but that
doesn't mean all the listed effects were any less real or damaging.

------
radioactive21
Porn is only a symptom of something bigger. Just like other addictive stimuli,
it only reveals something more about a person, and most likely that something
else is the root cause.

------
theBobMcCormick
Poorly written and poorly substantiated crap. The author provides no
references to backup her claim that "porn" is harmful, not to mention she has
no relevant professional credentials. Why should I listen to what a corporate
lawyer says about sex?

